# Những ưu điểm khi lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần



## truc096hailongvan (12/12/20)

*THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÁP TRẦN TỐT NHẤT CHO KHÔNG GIAN*
Với nhiều người, máy lạnh áp trần có vẻ là một sản phẩm khá lạ và khác với những dòng máy lạnh âm trần cassette hay máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió thường nghe.
Hiểu một cách đơn giản, máy lạnh áp trần là dạng thiết kế lai, lai giữa máy lạnh treo tường và máy lạnh âm trần cassette, được áp sát trên trần nhà, có khả năng làm lạnh tốt và hoạt động bền bỉ không kém gì những sản phẩm máy lạnh khác… cho nên, việc *thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần tốt nhất* được chủ đầu tư đặc biệt quan tâm.
*Xem thêm:*
- _*Thi công máy lạnh áp trần Daikin chính hãng*_
_*- Máy lạnh áp trần Hải Long Vân*_
*Tổng đại lý phân phối và thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần tốt nhất cho không gian* - Liên hệ 0909787022 để được tư vấn miễn phí và báo giá nhanh nhất, rẻ nhất 24/7 - Nhận phân phối và lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần các hãng tại các quận tại TP HCM: Quận 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Tân Bình, Tân Phú, Bình Tân, Bình Thạnh, Phú Nhuận, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức, huyện Củ Chi, Hóc Môn, Nhà Bè, Bình Chánh, Cần Giờ, các tỉnh lân cận như Đồng Nai, Bình Dương, Long An, Tiền Giang,...






_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh áp trần được Hải Long Vân thi công lắp đặt_
*THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÁP TRẦN CÓ NHỮNG ƯU VÀ KHUYẾT ĐIỂM GÌ?
Máy lạnh áp trần là gì?*
_Máy lạnh áp trần_, tên tiếng anh là “ceiling air conditioner” là dòng máy lạnh gắn trên tường áp sát trên trần nhà và tường nhà chứ không phải gắn lên la phông như máy lạnh âm trần cassette . Máy lạnh áp trần có công suất từ 1.5hp – 7.0hp để khách hàng lựa chọn. Với nhiều tính năng đa dạng và hệ thống cải tiến gọn nhẹ và vận hành êm ái.






*Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần có ưu điểm gì?*

Phân phối không khí trong lành khắp không gian phòng.
Lắp đặt dễ dàng mang lại sự linh hoạt trong thiết kế.
Vận hành êm ái, đơn giản trong việc bảo dưỡng.
Là một lựa chọn mạnh mẽ hơn nhiều về lưu lượng không khí mát so với máy lạnh treo tường.
Sử dụng máy lạnh áp trần có thể giúp giảm chi phí lắp đặt thêm máy đồng thời sẽ giải phóng không gian nhiều hơn.
Với loại máy lạnh áp trần bạn sẽ vừa tận dụng được tối đa khoảng trống trên trần nhà, lại tạo được nét thẩm mỹ riêng cho ngôi nhà của mình. Do được lắp đặt trên trần cao, nên máy lạnh áp trần có khả năng làm lạnh phòng nhanh, sức gió thổi mạnh, làm mát bao quát mọi góc nhỏ của căn phòng.






*Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần có những mặt hạn chế gì?*

Tính thẩm mỹ không cao như máy lạnh âm trần cassette hay những dòng máy khác.
Ít sự lựa chọn về thương hiệu máy lạnh áp trần.
Ít được người tiêu dùng biết đến do không quá đẩy mạnh marketing.







*THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÁP TRẦN DÀNH CHO NHỮNG KHÔNG GIAN NÀO?*
Máy lạnh áp trần thuộc dòng sản phẩm SkyAir (thương mại), tức là dòng máy được sử dụng cho những không gian phục vụ cho việc kinh doanh, vui chơi,… Với khả năng làm lạnh tốt và chịu được tải cao, cho nên, rất thích hợp để làm mát và điều hòa lại không khí cho những khu vực tập trung đông người hơn.

Lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần dành cho những không gian thương mại: hội trường, nhà hàng tiệc cưới, showroom, bệnh viện, sảnh chờ,…
Lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần dành cho những không gian nhỏ hơn: phòng khách, cửa hàng tiện lợi, quán trà sữa,…
Việc lựa chọn *thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần* cho những không gian cỡ đại và lớn hơn như nhà xưởng, kho chứa hàng, công ty sản xuất,… thì bạn cần bàn bạc kỹ lưỡng hơn với kỹ thuật có kinh nghiệm nhiều năm. bởi lẽ, khu vực đó là một không gian rất rộng và đòi hỏi độ làm mát phải thuộc hàng cực đỉnh, do đó, tham khảo ý kiến của chuyên gia trước khi quyết định đầu tư nhé!
*Tổng đại lý phân phối và thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần tốt nhất cho không gian* - Liên hệ 0909787022 để được tư vấn miễn phí và báo giá nhanh nhất, rẻ nhất 24/7 - Nhận phân phối và lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần các hãng tại các quận tại TP HCM: Quận 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Tân Bình, Tân Phú, Bình Tân, Bình Thạnh, Phú Nhuận, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức, huyện Củ Chi, Hóc Môn, Nhà Bè, Bình Chánh, Cần Giờ, các tỉnh lân cận như Đồng Nai, Bình Dương, Long An, Tiền Giang,...






_Hình ảnh máy lạnh áp trần thực tế ngoài bao bì_
*THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÁP TRẦN NÊN LỰA CHỌN THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO?*
Khác với các sản phẩm khác, máy lạnh áp trần có rất ít thương hiệu để lựa chọn, mặc dù đây không phải là một dòng máy khó khăn gì trong việc sản xuất… Tuy nhiên, ít chứ không phải là hoàn toàn không có, và những thương hiệu máy lạnh áp trần dưới đây đều đến từ những cái tên nổi tiếng và đi đầu trong lĩnh vực điều hòa trên thị trường.

Máy lạnh áp trần Daikin: 15.000.000đ – 45.450.000đ
Máy lạnh áp trần Reetech: 14.500.000đ – 37.000.000đ.
Máy lạnh áp trần Sumikura: 20.000.000đ – 37.450.000đ
Máy lạnh áp trần Toshiba: 17.600.000đ – 40.000.000đ
(Muốn xem giá từng loại máy lạnh tủ đứng theo công suất, model máy vui lòng bấm vào đường link ở tên mỗi sản phẩm phía trên)
Mỗi loại máy lại có đặc điểm riêng phù hợp với từng không gian và đối tượng riêng. Chính vì vậy, khi lắp đặt máy lạnh, người sử dụng thường phải đắn đo lựa chọn loại máy lạnh áp trần tùy thuộc vào nhu cầu sở thích của mỗi người tiêu dùng về kiểu dáng, mẫu mã, giá thành sản phẩm mà chọn dòng máy lạnh với mỗi không gian riêng biệt mà mình thấy phù hợp nhất…
Nếu vẫn cảm thấy băn khoăn và khó lựa chọn, hãy để Hải Long Vân giúp bạn bằng cách gọi ngay đến Hotline 0909787022 Mr Hoàng sẽ hỗ trợ tư vấn, giải đáp thắc mắc nhanh nhất về nhu cầu cho bạn nhé!






*TỔNG ĐẠI LÝ & THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÁP TRẦN NÀO CÓ GIÁ RẺ VÀ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP NHẤT?*
Hải Long Vân vô cùng tự tin trong việc là tổng đại lý & thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần giá rẻ và chuyên nghiệp nhất mà bạn đang tìm kiếm. Có thể nói, sự ưu đãi cực sốc về giá máy, cộng với kinh nghiệm trên 7 năm trong lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần giá rẻ và chuyên nghiệp nhất cho nhiều công trình lớn đã giúp chúng tôi khác biệt hoàn toàn so với những dịch vụ điện lạnh ngoài kia.
*Là đại lý cấp 1* của nhiều hãng máy lạnh trên thị trường, cho nên giá máy lạnh áp trần bán ra của Hải Long Vân luôn là rẻ nhất thị trường, nhưng cam kết 100% là hàng chính hãng, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, khi giao hàng xuất đủ hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, sau 7 – 10 ngày hãng sẽ cấp giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ đầy đủ.








*THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÁP TRẦN CÓ QUY TRÌNH NHƯ THẾ NÀO?*
Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần có phần dễ dàng hơn so với máy lạnh âm trần cassette và máy lạnh âm trần nối ông gió. Do đây là thiết kế, hao hao với máy lạnh treo tường, cho nên việc thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần cho không gian chỉ tiêu tốn từ 20 – 30 phút.
*Quy trình thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần sẽ được diễn ra như sau:*

Lựa chọn vị trí thi công, lắp đặt dàn lạnh: Lắp máy ở nơi thông thoáng không có vật cản, nơi mà trần nhà đủ vững để chịu được khối lượng của máy và có đủ không gian dễ dàng cho việc bảo trì về sau…
Chuẩn bị đầy đủ đồ nghề trước khi lắp đặt để tránh xảy ra thiếu sót.
Tiến hành lắp đặt dàn lạnh.
Tiến hành lắp đặt dàn nóng.
Kết nối đường gas, dây điện, ống nước.
Loe ống gas và kết nối.
Đấu dây điện.
Rút chân không và chạy thử máy lạnh.
Tiến trình và cụ thể việc thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần như thế nào sẽ do nhân viên kỹ thuật của chúng tôi bàn bạc kĩ lại với bạn. Hotline liên hệ nhanh nhất 0909 787 022 – Mr Hoàng.
Một số hình ảnh Cty Hải Long Vân thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần:






















*KẾT LUẬN.*
Lưu lại ngay số Hotline 0909 787 022 để được chúng tôi hỗ trợ kịp thời 24/7, bất kể khi nào bạn cần. Hải Long Vân sẽ luôn có mặt để đưa ra lời tư vấn, lên lịch khảo sát, báo giá trọn gói và dự toán tổng chi phí công trình *thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần* chính xác nhất cho bạn nhé.
Lưu ý, mỗi mức giá mà chúng tôi mang đến trong bài viết này chỉ là tham khảo, tùy theo thời điểm mà giá sẽ lên xuống khác nhau. Do đó, nếu bạn đang có ý định thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần, hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để giữ được khuyến mãi cho bạn nhé!
*Tổng đại lý phân phối và thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần tốt nhất cho không gian* - Liên hệ 0909787022 để được tư vấn miễn phí và báo giá nhanh nhất, rẻ nhất 24/7 - Nhận phân phối và lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần các hãng tại các quận tại TP HCM: Quận 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Tân Bình, Tân Phú, Bình Tân, Bình Thạnh, Phú Nhuận, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức, huyện Củ Chi, Hóc Môn, Nhà Bè, Bình Chánh, Cần Giờ, các tỉnh lân cận như Đồng Nai, Bình Dương, Long An, Tiền Giang,...

Link bài viết: Tổng đại lý phân phối và thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh áp trần tốt nhất cho không gian


----------

